# Searching for PCI wifi card with AP mode

## dadodrake

Hello everyone,

I'm searching for a PCI wifi card with this minimal requirements:

- 802.11g

- AP mode

- WPA

- linux support (of course)

Optional:

- external antenna

- good price

I'm going to build a wavebox based on gentoo. 

I will appreciate any suggestion. Thank you.

----------

## s0be

I can reccomend you stay away from anything that requires the acx100 driver as master mode is basic, but not at all functional.

http://acx100.erley.org/acx_fw/acx1xx.htm

is a list of known acx100 cards

----------

## dadodrake

thank you.

I need more tips for good cards, that work out of the box with gentoo

----------

## ph03n1x

Hmm Atheros and prism are prolly your best bet. There should be numerous cards out there u might also have a look at:

http://www.linux-wlan.org/docs/wlan_adapters.html.gz

----------

## dadodrake

Thanx

Couldn't find a prism card with AP mode, that would be 802.11g - 54Mbs

----------

## dadodrake

I'm really worried, that if I would buy some wifi card (for example with atheros chipset), I wouldn't be able to switch it to AP mode.

Would be great to see your experience with building a software AP (wavebox)

----------

## monotux

I tried to build my own access point this week (with linux, of course).

After 3 days of research, a few card that didn't work as they should, I bought a netgear router.

It works suprisingly well  :Smile: 

And stay away from any acx100/acx111 based card. And any rt2x00 basedv

----------

## Chris W

I'm using a DLink DWL G520 (Rev B3 I think) with madwifi drivers and hostapd to provide a WPA-capable AP.   While it does work I still have a few issues with stability of the connection.

----------

